

Open Source Legislative Look-up - xg
http://mcommons.com/mobile-commons-legislative-lookup-project

======
xg
We (Mobile Commons) just open-sourced a Legislative Look-up tool as both an
API, web-site, and open source code and database.

We had some issues making it work and thought we'd save other people some
trouble. Namely: GIS files and location polygons work terribly in mySQL (what
we use for our other apps, this is on PostGres) and that other services that
offer this information (and are free) are slow.

